# augmentin and diarreha



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

My dd has been taking augmentin-es for strep since Monday (some of you may have read my post about our trouble getting it in her). Well now she has diarreha...at least 6 times since this a.m.

She's not eating much, but the few bites she'll take are of applesauce, bananas, and yogurt (all of which the ped recommended to minimize this side effect)

I have called the ped, but she's not our regular doc (we were out of town when she got sick) and I'm waiting to hear back. The receptionist commented that she thought diarreha was a side effect, which I thougt was rather silly. I told her that it was, but I was worried b/c last time she took this, she ended up dehydrated and in the hospital (they thought it was rotavirus then).

I'm frustrated and stressed sitting here waiting for them to call back. At what point should I call my regular ped?

Christa


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

This is no help, but I predict they will just tell you it's a side effect of the meds. I've never heard of a doc suggesting even OTC meds for diarreah in a toddler - they generally want to let it run it's course. Your regular ped may have another perspective b/c of the previous experience - go ahead and call.

That being said, you should definitley give your DC probiotics to restore balance to her gut. We've had good results with Culturelle - it's available at CVS and probably other drug stores, and you just add an opened capsule to juice. Your diet sounds good, but I would add yogurt to counteract the meds.

To hydrate, I would offer WHATEVER they would drink - including sweet stuff that you might not normally give them. I've heard that pedialyte-type drinks are better for kids than gatorade. Avoid apple and pear juice or pulpy juice, b/c they encourage poop. But maybe white grape juice. Juice boxes get sucked down in 2 minutes flat by my DD - they aren't common in my house, but if it gets liquids to the girl, I'll do it in a second. Popcicles - bought or homemade - or ice in a mesh feeder - can also help. (i'm not sure if you BF or not - if you do, of course keep that up)

I know this is very controversial, but I stop the meds a few days after the illness is gone. Yeah, yeah, I know the lectures are coming. I'm not suggesting you do this. But if my daughter is well after 3-4 days of meds, I don't see the value of torturing her with another week of painful diarreah. (ducking in anticipation of







)

Good luck and hugs to your poor baby!


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Diarrhea is absolutely a side effect of Augmentin (and any other antibiotic). Antibiotics kill both the good and bad bacteria in your body, incluiding the gut. It can be a SERIOUS side effect. My father wound up in the hospital with dehydration. I would just take your ds to the ped. immediately so you can nip the diarrhea in the bud. Please give us an update when you get a chance and I hope he's feeling better.


----------



## BlueNote (May 19, 2006)

Augmentin is one heck of an antibiotic. Every time they gave it to my youngest child, we ended up with diahrrhea. Unfortunately, I ceased giving him the augmentin when the diahrrhea started.


----------



## Kokomom (Jan 21, 2004)

Hope things are getting better for you and DD!
We went thru this in March. Gatorade was our solution. She loved it. Thank goodness. We also pumped up the sticky foods :rice, bananas, applesauce and bread. We did acidopholis after--helped to fight the yeast infection that was starting from the aug-stuff.
Best of luck!


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crsta33*
My dd has been taking augmentin-es for strep since Monday (some of you may have read my post about our trouble getting it in her). Well now she has diarreha...at least 6 times since this a.m.

She's not eating much, but the few bites she'll take are of applesauce, bananas, and yogurt (all of which the ped recommended to minimize this side effect)

I have called the ped, but she's not our regular doc (we were out of town when she got sick) and I'm waiting to hear back. The receptionist commented that she thought diarreha was a side effect, which I thougt was rather silly. I told her that it was, but I was worried b/c last time she took this, she ended up dehydrated and in the hospital (they thought it was rotavirus then).

I'm frustrated and stressed sitting here waiting for them to call back. At what point should I call my regular ped?

Christa

My ds was prescribed Augmentin recently, and we called and got the prescription changed. It contains Aspartame, which I found out when he was bouncing off walls after his first dose (why I changed it). Aspartame, I believe, is part of what causes the diarrea--is there any way for the ped to change medication. The Aspartame alone creeps me out.


----------



## idocrase (Dec 17, 2003)

Diarrhea and Augmentin usually go together, but 6 times in 1 morning = 1x/hr, which is bordering on "severe" if it keeps up.

I'd definitely take her in - there are other abx that might still kill her strep and perhaps have less diarrhea.

And I second the thought from Yo Becca to give her probiotics. We've used the Culturelle, too, with great results. (Say, if Augmentin goes in at morning and night, giving culturelle at lunch). Continuing probiotics for a week or so after the end of the abx is good, too.


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

We've had a pretty amazing turn around. Thanks everyone for your help and concern. I started really pushing yogurt and bananas...offering one or the other every time she expressed an interest in eating. I also pushed fluids so she wouldn't dehydrate.

Her poops firmed back up, and she went from 6 that first day, to 2 yesterday and just one today. She's also no longer violently resisting the anitibiotic, just covering her mouth with her hand and then relenting and taking it fairly easily. I would have pushed to get the script changed, but there aren't really any antibiotics out there that she tolerates well (and we've tried most of them, unfortuneately







)

We are just going to keep doing what we are doing and see if we can get through this round...we'll be done with it Wed. Oh, and the ped we saw is back in my good graces...they called today to check on her before we went into the long weekend.









Christa


----------

